
Learn fundamentals of TensorFlow and deep learning, without a Ph.D - jkestelyn
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/01/learn-tensorflow-and-deep-learning-without-a-ph-d
======
voiceclonr
+1 Looks very interesting!

